# Putnam Lightning Jar value?



## shumfreeze (Oct 2, 2015)

I have an aqua-colored glass Lightning jar that says "Putnam 737" on the bottom.  Was is the approximate value of this jar and can you tell me about it?  I also have the lid and there is nothing wrong with it.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 2, 2015)

Do you have a picture? There are many different Lightning variations and sizes.


----------



## shumfreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm trying to upload the picture but can't seem to attach my file or post it inline.  Please help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www.antique-bottle...st-images-m651559.aspx


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 12, 2015)

Generally speaking, an aqua Trademark Lightning quart or pint size is worth about $5.


----------

